# Racist Hulk Hogan & Linda Hogan banned by AEW



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Good. Racism doesn't belong in Aew nor in wrestling as a whole honestly.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Good. Racism doesn't belong in Aew or wrestling as a whole.


I hope HHH hears that


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

When it comes crashing down, and it hurts inside.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It was hella racist to say only blacks are looting when half the rioters and looters are white. Fuck that bitch. I hate people that ignorantly talk like her from the comfort of their privileged lives. This is why black people are always painted in a worse light than they deserve to be painted in, because of the media and stupid whores like her. We're not the only ones doing "bad" things in America. Enough with the bias, generalizations and misconstrued perceptions. I'm sure Tony Khan felt the same way reading that shit. I'm sure this shit resonates with him with all Arab people being labeled or looked at as "terrorists" for a period of time when most of them are the coolest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Cheap and easy win for Khan, banning two people who were never going to attend an AEW show anyway.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Rankles75 said:


> Cheap and easy win for Khan, banning two people who were never going to attend an AEW show anyway.


Yep this way just an attempt to try and flex on twitter.

Create some good easy media for himself


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Cheap and easy win for Khan, banning two people who were never going to attend an AEW show anyway.


I'm sure he knows that. Him banning them was more to show that he doesn't like the way she thinks and that he was a supporter of ending injustice. No one expects Hulk or Linda to actually buy a ticket to an AEW show. Hulk would never do that to Vince and Linda doesn't care about wrestling.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm sure he knows that. Him banning them was more to show that he doesn't like the way she thinks and that he was a supporter of ending injustice. No one expects Hulk or Linda to actually buy a ticket to an AEW show. Hulk would never do that to Vince and Linda doesn't care about wrestling.


Does he though? i mean he airs dirty laundry out with Jacksonville players on twitter.

im not sure if he really does know what hes doing


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Waiting for Khan to ban Harvey Weinstein and Chris Benoit as well


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Something tells me Hogan or Linda don't really give a shit.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

What about Jake Hager? Keep the same energy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Cheap and easy win for Khan, banning two people who were never going to attend an AEW show anyway.


he just got Tyson.... Tony could have Hogan any way he wanted if he chose to


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he just got Tyson.... Tony could have Hogan any way he wanted if he chose to


probably not the greatest of names to bring up in a thread about the owner banning people with questionable pasts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't believe for a second they wouldn't take Hogan if they could get him. I mean they're doing business with Tyson, which is no biggie, but still.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This was in a thread yesterday...but does Tony not realize she has not been married to Hulk for over ten years now? Weird to call him her husband.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Good fuckin' riddance.

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

My argument in the other thread is why is it okay to call the Hogan's out for making racial comments (Don't think I'd go as far as saying they hate black people and are genuinely racist) but totally cool to have a convicted rapist on the shows


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

Christopher Near said:


> What about Jake Hager? Keep the same energy


What did he do?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Good lord some people are racist as fuck and clearly don't even realize they're racist as fuck.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tyson has openly said racist things in the past and was convicted on rape charges, yet he has no problem doing business with him. I have no problem with Tyson, he's the man and I do think he's a changed man, but holy double standard.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, that’s good, but I can assure you that she could NOT care less.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Does this idiot not realize that he JUST featured an admitted wife beater on his show?


The hypocrisy...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Does this idiot not realize that he JUST featured an admitted wife beater on his show?
> 
> 
> The hypocrisy...


What does that have to do with clear racism and the riots the world is experiencing?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This reeks of Napoleon complex lol.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What does that have to do with clear racism and the riots the world is experiencing?


Do I have to explain to you the definition of hypocrisy?

He apparently "banned" Hogan over his fuck ups from the past, yet he features a guy that's done even worse. If he's going to stand on his Social Justice / Politically Correct high horse and start shaming people on Twitter, then it _might_ be aligned with his convictions to take a look at who he's paying to appear on his TV show?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Do I have to explain to you the definition of hypocrisy?
> 
> He apparently "banned" Hogan over his fuck ups from the past, yet he features a guy that's done even worse. If he's going to stand on his Social Justice / Politically Correct high horse and start shaming people on Twitter, then it _might_ be aligned with his convictions to take a look at who he's paying to appear on his TV show?


Do I have to explain to you the definition of "correlation'? This is about racism and police reform, not wife-beating. If Hulk/Linda Hogan went around physically abusing people and Tony called them out for that in a Tweet then your comments would be valid as to how it correlates in a hypocritical way to Tyson. Was Tyson being racist? You're looping all social injustices into one thing like they're all the same.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Do I have to explain to you the definition of "correlation'? This is about racism and police reform, not wife-beating. If Hulk/Linda Hogan went around physically abusing people and Tony called them out for that in a Tweet then your comments would be valid as to how it correlates in a hypocritical way to Tyson. Was Tyson being racist? You're looping all social injustices into one thing like they're all the same.


So, does this mean that Tony Khan should ban Tyson once the next big case of wife beating /raping makes headlines?

Hulk Hogan didn't tweet that out. Linda did. Why would Hulk get banned over something that he didn't write?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KYRA BATARA said:


> So, does this mean that Tony Khan should ban Tyson once the next big case of wife beating /raping makes headlines?
> 
> Hulk Hogan didn't tweet that out. Linda did. Why would Hulk get banned over something that he didn't write?


Hogan like 5 years ago had some audio leaked of him calling someone the N-Word. Hogan came out, apologised for it, said he isn't racist and the comment wasn't intended to be racist but that he was wrong and shouldn't have done it.

I guess Tony Khan is holding that against Hulk which is fine and his prerogative but I'm very sure he'd back flip on it if Hogan suddenly became an available free agent and was willing to come to AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> So, does this mean that Tony Khan should ban Tyson once the next big case of wife beating /raping makes headlines?
> 
> Hulk Hogan didn't tweet that out. Linda did. Why would Hulk get banned over something that he didn't write?


If he makes a stupid insensitive tweet about wife-beating after the fact, then yes he should absolutely be banned. If he doesn't make a tweet, then going as far as not working with him anymore would be enough. But Tyson's previous case was so long ago that most won't remember until you bring it up.

Hulk got banned because he is a known racist and is connected to Linda, so its a 2 for 1. Apologizing to protect your image doesn't change that. You don't "accidentally" say the word n****. It doesn't just slip out. You can't ban Linda and not ban Hulk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hogan like 5 years ago had some audio leaked of him calling someone the N-Word. Hogan came out, apologised for it, said he isn't racist and the comment wasn't intended to be racist but that he was wrong and shouldn't have done it.
> 
> I guess Tony Khan is holding that against Hulk which is fine and his prerogative but I'm very sure he'd back flip on it if Hogan suddenly became an available free agent and was willing to come to AEW.


Exactly. He's banning Hogan over something that happened over a decade ago.

So why is Tyson getting a free pass?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Exactly. He's banning Hogan over something that happened over a decade ago.
> 
> So why is Tyson getting a free pass?


Because Khan is biased. Just like how he has Taz managing his new top heel despite the fact that Taz exposed himself to a minor in the past.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If he makes a stupid insensitive tweet about wife-beating after the fact, then yes he should absolutely be banned. If he doesn't make a tweet, then going as far as not working with him anymore would be enough. But Tyson's previous case was so long ago that most won't remember until you bring it up.
> 
> Hulk got banned because he is a known racist and is connected to Linda, so its a 2 for 1. Apologizing to protect your image doesn't change that. You don't "accidentally" say the word n****. It doesn't just slip out. You can't ban Linda and not ban Hulk.


Why can't you ban Linda without Hulk? Linda filed for divorse in 2007. When did one become responsible for the other's tweets?

You're dancing around the point.

Point is clearly this: Hogan did something bad a long time ago. Khan banned him from AEW events for it. Tyson did something even _worse_ a long time ago. Khan not only features him on AEW, but pays him too. Does this make any sense to you now?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Why can't you ban Linda without Hulk? Linda filed for divorse in 2007. When did one become responsible for the other's tweets?
> 
> You're dancing around the point.
> 
> Point is clearly this: Hogan did something bad a long time ago. Khan banned him from AEW events for it. Tyson did something even _worse_ a long time ago. Khan not only features him on AEW, but pays him too. Does this make any sense to you now?


My whole point is that it's not one and the same. My argument is that your post came across like you're mixing both into one social injustice like they're the same thing. They're not. Just because Hogan got banned doesn't mean Tyson should be banned. Not saying that what Tyson did wasn't worse, but that's a different conversation. That's my point. I don't know how Tony feels about wife-beating. Maybe he doesn't feel as strongly about it as he does racism, which he has without a doubt experienced being Arab. If Tyson went around calling people crackers and being racist AF, then it would be a double standard and he should be banned alongside Linda.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My whole point is that it's not one and the same. My argument is that your post came across like you're mixing both into one social injustice like they're the same thing. They're not. Just because Hogan got banned doesn't mean Tyson should be banned. Not saying that what Tyson did wasn't worse, but that's a different conversation. That's my point. I don't know how Tony feels about wife-beating. Maybe he doesn't feel as strongly about it as he does racism, which he has without a doubt experienced being Arab. If Tyson went around calling people crackers and being racist AF, then it would be a double standard and he should be banned alongside Linda.


Is there anything you won't defend?

Mike Tyson didn't just beat up a woman (Although that is really bad) but he went to jail for rape. He's a sex offender and apparently the rape was quite violent. Are we really going to argue that Tony might be okay with rapists but not racists? Both are really bad don't get me wrong but I think raping an 18 year old girl in a hotel room so severely that she had to go to a hospital for check ups is much worse than Hogan saying the N-Word.

Reality is Khan is cool with picking and choosing which makes him a hypocrite.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> My whole point is that it's not one and the same. My argument is that your post came across like you're mixing both into one social injustice like they're the same thing. They're not. Just because Hogan got banned doesn't mean Tyson should be banned. Not saying that what Tyson did wasn't worse, but that's a different conversation. That's my point. I don't know how Tony feels about wife-beating. Maybe he doesn't feel as strongly about it as he does racism, which he has without a doubt experienced being Arab. If Tyson went around calling people crackers and being racist AF, then it would be a double standard and he should be banned alongside Linda.


Did I ever say that these were the same set of circumstances?

Hogan gets banned for saying the N word on camera over a decade ago. Tyson is a convicted rapist and wife beater. He gets a pass.

Hogan didn't say any of this when AEW existed. Why is he suddenly banned? How is it not hypocritical of Khan to punish someone for a racist comment but condone wife beating and rape? Ether he's been living under a rock all his life and never heard of Tyson prior to 2020, or his criteria for banning vs what is acceptable is laughable at best.



Let's be real. The comment _really_ was made to tell everyone that Hulk is banned from his squeaky clean wrestling promotion, and Linda's comment was the opportunity that he needed. He got so excited to name-drop her husband that he forgot to fact check her relationship status first.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Tyson has openly said racist things in the past and was convicted on rape charges, yet he has no problem doing business with him. I have no problem with Tyson, he's the man and I do think he's a changed man, but holy double standard.


It's not a double standard at all. Tyson acts like a changed man, this dumb bitch tweeted this shit like a day ago.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is there anything you won't defend?
> 
> Mike Tyson didn't just beat up a woman (Although that is really bad) but he went to jail for rape. He's a sex offender and apparently the rape was quite violent. Are we really going to argue that Tony might be okay with rapists but not racists? Both are really bad don't get me wrong but I think raping an 18 year old girl in a hotel room so severely that she had to go to a hospital for check ups is much worse than Hogan saying the N-Word.
> 
> Reality is Khan is cool with picking and choosing which makes him a hypocrite.


That's the thing, I don't know if he is. Wife beating is acceptable for the most part in Arab culture. Maybe he is cool with picking and choosing but as I said, it doesn't scream hypocrisy when these are 2 different situations. It's also heat of the moment in the middle of a world that is rioting against police racism. He acted in relation to what is going on NOW. Not something that happened in 1988 (literally 32 years ago) that no one remembers except for the people who like to dig up the past. Mike Tyson is a changed man. Linda is a current-day racist. 



KYRA BATARA said:


> Did I ever say that these were the same set of circumstances?
> 
> Hogan gets banned for saying the N word on camera over a decade ago. Tyson is a convicted rapist and wife beater. He gets a pass.
> 
> ...


So not banning Tyson means that he condones wife-beating and rape? He could hate Mike Tyson for all we know and could just be using him for ratings and PPV buys. We don't know. Tyson is the hot thing going right now, so he brought him in. Maybe he was being a "keyboard warrior", but he was right to call that bitch out. Banning Hulk too may have been a little premature though seeing as they are not together (I actually thought they were still married, I don't keep up with Hulk), so I agree with you there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> It's not a double standard at all. Tyson acts like a changed man, this dumb bitch tweeted this shit like a day ago.


Hogan has changed also. Many of his colleagues said he was never a racist in the first place.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> It's not a double standard at all. Tyson acts like a changed man, this dumb bitch tweeted this shit like a day ago.


What does that have to do with Hulk though?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> What does that have to do with Hulk though?


Nothing. Banning him is pretty bullshit.

I just conveniently didn't bring that up cause I HAAAAATE Hulk Hogan, I always have, and any company that bans him for literally any reason is my ally.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So not banning Tyson means that he condones wife-beating and rape? *He could hate Mike Tyson for all we know and could just be using him for ratings and PPV buys*. We don't know. Tyson is the hot thing going right now, so he brought him in. Maybe he was being a "keyboard warrior", but he was right to call that bitch out. Banning Hulk too may have been a little premature though seeing as they are not together (I actually thought they were still married, I don't keep up with Hulk), so I agree with you there.


The bolded is the very _definition_ of hypocrisy. This was my entire point in which you challenged me about.

In any event;

It's a dead discussion now. My point was made crystal clear, and yet you're seemingly trying to strawman your way into an acceptable counter-argument. Not really something that I want to indulge in further.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hogan has changed also. Many of his colleagues said he was never a racist in the first place.


I will believe people can change, and I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that he's learned and grown. But "many of his colleagues said he was never a racist" is worth less than nothing to me when you're on tape thinking you're not being recorded, casually throwing out the hard R N word in reference to black people. That is unquestionably a racist thing to do. I don't know anyone who would just do that, and the people I do know, are racist as fuck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> The bolded is the very _definition_ of hypocrisy. This was my entire point in which you challenged me about.
> 
> In any event;
> 
> It's a dead discussion now. My point was made crystal clear, and yet you're seemingly trying to strawman your way into an acceptable counter-argument. Not really something that I want to indulge in further.


*Definition of hypocrisy*: a feigning to be what one is not or to believe what one does not *: *behavior that contradicts what one claims to believe or feel

*Definition of double standard*: a set of principles that applies differently and usually more rigorously to one group of people or circumstances than to another

If he claims or believes that racism is wrong, then acts on it, but doesn't act on a 32 year old rape charge, that is not hypocrisy. If he claims or believes that racism is wrong, acts on it for one person, then doesn't act on it for another, then that is hypocrisy.

If he had a set of principles (not condoning racism) to one person or group of people, and not to another, that is a double standard. If he had a set of principles (not condoning racism) and acted on it for one person, and also others, that is a not double standard.

Simple as that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *Definition of hypocrisy*: a feigning to be what one is not or to believe what one does not *: *behavior that contradicts what one claims to believe or feel
> 
> *Definition of double standard*: a set of principles that applies differently and usually more rigorously to one group of people or circumstances than to another
> 
> ...


So your point is what, exactly?

If you're trying to tell me he's a hypocrite that applies a set of double standards, then dully noted I guess? Lol



prosperwithdeen said:


> .


FYI

He's a clear cut hypocrite for holding himself and his company up to a certain moral standard. The only way that he _wouldn't_ be a hypocrite is if he actually believes that rape / abuse passes the morals seal of approval. In which case is even worse.

You _are_ correct about his double standards, because in this situation it goes hand-in-hand with his hypocrisy.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> FYI
> 
> He's a clear cut hypocrite for holding himself and his company up to a certain moral standard. The only way that he _wouldn't_ be a hypocrite is if he actually believes that rape / abuse passes the morals seal of approval. In which case is even worse.
> 
> You _are_ correct about his double standards, because in this situation it goes hand-in-hand with his hypocrisy.


Putting a convicted rapist who has paid for his crimes according to the law and who has seemingly given every indicator that he is now a reformed better person on TV and not condoning someone who JUST tweeted something is NOT the same thing. At all.

That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Putting a convicted rapist who has paid for his crimes according to the law and who has seemingly given every indicator that he is now a reformed better person on TV and not condoning someone who JUST tweeted something is NOT the same thing. At all.
> 
> That's fucking stupid.


Oh, so Hulk Hogan JUST tweeted something out? I must've missed it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

First of all why the fuck should Hogan even a give a shit? 

Second of all Hogan apologized for what he said a few good years back. 

Third of all Tony, it was fucking Linda who is Hogan's ex wife posted that dumb tweet.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Oh, so Hulk Hogan JUST tweeted something out? I must've missed it.


We already covered this. Hulk is banned because he fucking sucks and he's always been the literal worst. Not about the racist business. Tony just sees a lame hacky old act for what it is. 

I agree though, instead of lumping him in with the wife he should go out of his way to passionately explain how Hulk isn't allowed in because he sucks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> We already covered this. Hulk is banned because he fucking sucks and he's always been the literal worst. Not about the racist business. Tony just sees a lame hacky old act for what it is.
> 
> I agree though, instead of lumping him in with the wife he should go out of his way to passionately explain how Hulk isn't allowed in because he sucks.


uh-huh


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> uh-huh


Seriously though, the leg drop is the worst finish in wrestling.


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

Mike Tyson

Convicted rapist
Sexually assaulted Teddy Atlas's 11 years old (he's admitted he did do it in interviews I've seen) niece








Looking Back At The Time Teddy Atlas Put A Gun To Mike Tyson's Head


Teddy Atlas was Mike Tyson's first real boxing trainer and started molding the future heavyweight champion when he was only 12-years-old. Atlas was only




brobible.com





Beat Robin Givens and bragged about it








Robin Took Best Punch, Tyson Says in Biography


A shocking new biography of Mike Tyson quotes the heavyweight champion as saying he enjoys hurting women and the best punch he ever landed was on ex-wife Robin Givens.




www.latimes.com





Beat the shit out of former opponent Mitch Green on the street (he may have had it coming)








Mike Tyson Reveals What Really Happened In Mitch Blood Green Street Fight


Former heavyweight Mitch Green once shared the ring with formerRead More




www.boxingnewsandviews.com





Screamed "I'll fuck you until you love me ******" and other racist and homophobic, totally not LGBTQXYZ friendly or inclusive comments at reporters at a press conference seen by the world, with a little bit more coverage than some tweet will ever get. 




__





Famous Quote from Mike Tyson


Famous Quote from Mike Tyson



famousquotefrom.com





White boy, ******, you can’t touch me, you’re not man enough, I eat your ass all alive, you
bitch, can’t anybody in here fuck with this, this is the ultimate. Fuck you, you hoe! Come say
it to my face, you bitch. Come on you bitch, you’re a scared coward, you’re not man enough
to fuck with me, you can’t last two minutes in my world bitch. Look you scared now, you
hoe. Scared like a little cracker bitch. Scared of the real man! I’ll fuck you till you love me.
– Mike Tyson, to a reporter

Also told a female reporter he'd not talk to her unless she fornicated with him, which'd get you cancelled in not time now

Tried to break an opponents (I think Frans Botha) arm in the ring

Bit a guys ear off

Did some time for a road rage related assault

And god knows what else I'm forgetting

Lovely guy to be giving your money to, All Virtue-Signalling Wrestling


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

King Kong Brody said:


> Mike Tyson
> 
> Convicted rapist
> Sexually assaulted Teddy Atlas's 11 years old (he's admitted he did do it in interviews I've seen) niece
> ...


Did you see that Richard Spinks fight? If Tyson says "I want to be on your show to promote my return to boxing" are you gonna say no?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Nothing more than a publicity Stunt. 

Calling out and banning Hogan's ex wife who probably has never heard of AEW wasn't going to create much publicity, so then he tacks Hulk on to it as well, just for attention. 

What's funny is Tony taking the moral high ground, he didn't take that road when he was laying into and being abusive to Jaguars and Fulham fans. He didn't take that high ground against Taz, Tyson and others, or is this actually a bit of racism on Tony's part.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Nothing more than a publicity Stunt.
> 
> Calling out and banning Hogan's ex wife who probably has never heard of AEW wasn't going to create much publicity, so then he tacks Hulk on to it as well, just for attention.
> 
> What's funny is Tony taking the moral high ground, he didn't take that road when he was laying into and being abusive to Jaguars and Fulham fans. He didn't take that high ground against Taz, Tyson and others, or is this actually a bit of racism on Tony's part.


What? Racist against Jaguar cats?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

King Kong Brody said:


> Mike Tyson
> 
> Convicted rapist
> Sexually assaulted Teddy Atlas's 11 years old (he's admitted he did do it in interviews I've seen) niece
> ...


This excuses police brutality does it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> This excuses police brutality does it?


No disrespect but you really really need to stop making posts like this it's past old and you've only been doing it for a few days now.

He's simply saying Tyson is a horrible person pointing out Tony Khan's hypocrisy. I'm sure he's just as outraged as the rest of us in regards to police brutality.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL as if Hogan was ever showing up to an AEW show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cooper09 said:


> LOL as if Hogan was ever showing up to an AEW show.


Why not? He showed up in TNA eventually. Not that I would’ve wanted it at all.

him banning hogan, as tokenistic as it may seem, got AEW in some headlines.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Brent2448 said:


> What did he do?


Apparently supports trump


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It was a PR move. I'm pretty sure they never had any intentions to work with them, and as a fan, I'm glad of that. It's 2020, Hogan just needs to go away at this point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking hell, why are so many smart posters in here acting like they don't get how Tony paying Tyson makes him look phony in this Hulk and Linda stance. Hulk Hogan has said some racist shit no doubt and his ex-wife definitely just said some foul racist shit. The thing is though Tyson has done worse than that. He's said racist and homophobic things, he's beat women, womanized, and most importantly he's spent time in prison for rape. 

I have no problem with him wanting to work with Tyson mind you, even if I'm not enjoying him. But you look hypocritical to be fine with his baggage, but not Hogan's.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking hell, why are so many smart posters in here acting like they don't get how Tony paying Tyson makes him look phony in this Hulk and Linda stance. Hulk Hogan has said some racist shit no doubt and his ex-wife definitely just said some foul racist shit. The thing is though Tyson has done worse than that. He's said racist and homophobic things, he's beat women, womanized, and most importantly he's spent time in prison for rape.
> 
> I have no problem with him wanting to work with Tyson mind you, even if I'm not enjoying him. But you look hypocritical to be fine with his baggage, but not Hogan's.


That is just it, some fans think AEW and Tony can do no wrong and will defend at all costs.

We are not saying he shouldn't use Tyson. But it is fair to call him out on it if he's going to make it publically known Linda & Hogan are banned on social media.

He could easily have privately banned them if they ever ask him to show up. No need to flex on social media cus it'll only come back to bite you. Especially with how people like to dig up others past these days.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Very clever. Now they can take the high road next time Hogan makes a WWE appearance and if Hogan ever appears on AEW they can pretend he´s an illegal outsider. Gives him more legitimacy as a manager. Win-win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dark Emperor said:


> That is just it, some fans think AEW and Tony can do no wrong and will defend at all costs.
> 
> We are not saying he shouldn't use Tyson. But it is fair to call him out on it if he's going to make it publically known Linda & Hogan are banned on social media.
> 
> He could easily have privately banned them if they ever ask him to show up. No need to flex on social media cus it'll only come back to bite you. Especially with how people like to dig up others past these days.


Yeah it's just ridiculous some are ignoring the blatantly obvious lol. I don't even necessarily blame him for going for the easy good PR, because clearly it's working. But damn does it come off insincere lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's just ridiculous some are ignoring the blatantly obvious lol. I don't even necessarily blame him for going for the easy good PR, because clearly it's working. But damn does it come off insincere lol.



Like I said, Tony Khan could literally come out, pull his pants down in the middle of the ring and drop a deuce and some people here would call it a work of art.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's just ridiculous some are ignoring the blatantly obvious lol. I don't even necessarily blame him for going for the easy good PR, because clearly it's working. But damn does it come off insincere lol.


Like Blackout Tuesday. Wednesday morning it´s back to shitty underpaid jobs in these same exploitative corporations that pretend to care. That is if the jobs haven´t been outsourced to child labour in Southeast Asia already.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like I said, Tony Khan could literally come out, pull his pants down in the middle of the ring and drop a deuce and some people here would call it a work of art.


Well it is all suppose to be fun!


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like I said, Tony Khan could literally come out, pull his pants down in the middle of the ring and drop a deuce and some people here would call it a work of art.



Haha especially if he point to it and says ;WWE Creative' 🤣 

Credit @The Wood for this joke!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

This is apropos of nothing but it's weird as hell how people defend Hogan against accusations of being racist, dude flat out said on a tape "I'm racist" but people bend over backwards trying to prove he's not racist. Who would know better than Hogan himself? 

Someone said he's reformed, how? Apologizing after getting exposed isn't reformation, it's placation. Has Hogan done any work with black charities or even anti-racism groups, has he donated any money or even spoke out on issues of equality? If all it takes to be "reformed" is a weak ass apology then every racist who has been exposed in the social media era is reformed because they apologize instantly.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah Hulk shouldn't have been name dropped there that was stupid I'm not gonna say I'm convinced he's changed cause I'm not but there's enough room for benefit of the doubt in his case and it does seem like it's going for the attention more than anything.

Condemning Linda is all good though her tweet was fucking terrible and super recent so there is no benefit of the doubt in her case.

And yes there is a double standard here using Hogan's past to get brownie points when they have Tyson who has a more sketchy past even if it's not as relevant to current events. Both are cases where they did something utterly awful both are at least claiming to be reformed (you decide if you think they actually have) yet Tony Khan is doing business with one and has berated and banned the other probably because Hogan's sketchy past is related to current events wheras Tyson's isn't as relevant to it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hogan doesn't draw in 2020 anyways so no big loss. Probably a huge sigh of relief for a lot of AEW fans.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Jman55 said:


> Both are cases where they did something utterly awful both are at least claiming to be reformed (you decide if you think they actually have) yet Tony Khan is doing business with one and has berated and banned the other probably because Hogan's sketchy past is related to current events wheras Tyson's isn't as relevant to it.


Yeah, he'd have probably banned Tyson publicly if this was a couple of years ago during the #MeToo and Harvey Weinstein saga.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Dark Emperor said:


> Yeah, he'd have probably banned Tyson publicly if this was a couple of years ago during the #MeToo and Harvey Weinstein saga.


Tyson did his time. That's the whole point of prison, right? He did his time, has rehabilitated and changed his ways.

Now if you can't forgive a man who's done his time, that's another topic for discussion. Because then you've started talking about people who have gone to prison, come out and can't get jobs, get outcasted by society etc.

We have no idea if Hogan is not racist anymore. Unlikely, considering his missus still holds very strong opinions.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This is apropos of nothing but it's weird as hell how people defend Hogan against accusations of being racist, dude flat out said on a tape "I'm racist" but people bend over backwards trying to prove he's not racist. Who would know better than Hogan himself?
> 
> Someone said he's reformed, how? Apologizing after getting exposed isn't reformation, it's placation. Has Hogan done any work with black charities or even anti-racism groups, has he donated any money or even spoke out on issues of equality? If all it takes to be "reformed" is a weak ass apology then every racist who has been exposed in the social media era is reformed because they apologize instantly.


You could also argue that even if he did all those things you mentioned, people will still say "well he only did it so people wouldn't think he's racist!". There's legit no way to prove if he's racist or not still, although I'd argue someone at his age doesn't just change the way he thinks about things/people. He's likely still a racist, just keeps it to himself.




optikk sucks said:


> Tyson did his time. That's the whole point of prison, right? He did his time, has rehabilitated and changed his ways.


What do you mean did his time? As if he sat there, and volunteered to go to prison lmao



optikk sucks said:


> Because then you've started talking about people who have gone to prison, come out and can't get jobs, get outcasted by society etc.


Right, and what about all those that come out, just to commit crime again, and go back?



optikk sucks said:


> We have no idea if Hogan is not racist anymore. Unlikely, considering his missus still holds very strong opinions.


Are you able to fuckin read? People here have already said he divorced her like 10 years ago, the fuck do you mean "his missus". One quick google result tells you they divorced 12 years ago, and he's been married to someone else for 10 years. Imagine judging Hulk by the words of a person he divorced 12 years ago lmfao you are a GOON.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Seth Grimes said:


> What do you mean did his time? As if he sat there, and volunteered to go to prison lmao


he did his time. ie he went in front of a court and was given time.



> Right, and what about all those that come out, just to commit crime again, and go back?


what crimes has tyson committed since coming out?



> Are you able to fuckin read? People here have already said he divorced her like 10 years ago, the fuck do you mean "his missus". One quick google result tells you they divorced 12 years ago, and he's been married to someone else for 10 years. Imagine judging Hulk by the words of a person he divorced 12 years ago lmfao you are a GOON.


do you think they divorced because of their differences how they feel about racism?[/quote][/QUOTE]


You live in England; I thought you'd understand about prison rehabilitation of all people, considering what charities and our government do for people who come out of prison and genuinely want to change their ways.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It *IS* hypocritical, but his redemption is more justified by long how it's been for Mike and that how he wasn't sober for the bad shit he's done.



> Somehow he manages to control his crying, and he wipes his eyes. "If I wasn't married I'd be very different. I'd still be that violent schmuck because that's all I once knew – how to hurt people. I used to do all that stuff and I never cared about the repercussions. But I've surrendered now. I was thinking of my daughter when …[he points to his teary gaze] … but I'm just happy I'm not that same person."











Mike Tyson: All I once knew was how to hurt people. I've surrendered now


The last great undisputed heavyweight champion of the world tells Donald McRae about the pain of losing his daughter, drug addiction and his ongoing battle to escape the shackles of his violent past




www.theguardian.com






At the end of the day, He was a shitty person who may or may not have reformed who is somewhat of a draw, while Hogan most likely is still shit and he can stay the fuck away from AEW forever.

But then I'm sure if you look everywhere (company/ any show) Mike Tyson has been in the past 20 years and who they banned, there will always be hypocrisy. Not really breaking news.


I also think AEW thinks about their talent, many probably don't have personal grudge towards Mike as he's an outsider, but maybe many within AEW don't like Hogan anyways.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Hogan doesn't draw in 2020 anyways so no big loss. Probably a huge sigh of relief for a lot of AEW fans.


You wrong


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Hogan doesn't draw in 2020 anyways so no big loss. Probably a huge sigh of relief for a lot of AEW fans.


What do you base this off of? Dude has been a draw everywhere he's gone for the past *43 YEARS*. Suddenly in 2020 he's no longer a draw?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What do you base this off of? Dude has been a draw everywhere he's gone for the past *43 YEARS*. Suddenly in 2020 he's no longer a draw?


He was a big draw in 1977? That's news to me.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What do you base this off of? Dude has been a draw everywhere he's gone for the past *43 YEARS*. Suddenly in 2020 he's no longer a draw?


Yeah, he really drew TNA right into the fucking ground.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Yeah, he really drew TNA right into the fucking ground.


Despite him killing the alternative spirit of TNA it's undeniable he drew while there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> Tyson did his time. That's the whole point of prison, right? He did his time, has rehabilitated and changed his ways.
> 
> Now if you can't forgive a man who's done his time, that's another topic for discussion. Because then you've started talking about people who have gone to prison, come out and can't get jobs, get outcasted by society etc.
> 
> We have no idea if Hogan is not racist anymore. Unlikely, considering his missus still holds very strong opinions.



You cant prove whether anyone is racist or not lmao. What kind of standard is that? How do we know Tyson doesnt go home and jerk off to rape porn and still fantasize about it? We dont because we're not thought police.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Despite him killing the alternative spirit of TNA it's undeniable he drew while there.


Hulk Hogan draws like a parasite draws blood until it's host is dead.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Rick Sanchez said:


> He was a big draw in 1977? That's news to me.


Actually my mistake, they realised the potential he had in 1977 but he didn't become a draw until he went to Memphis in 1979. His first match in the territory he managed a disqualification win over then champion Mongolian Stomper and worked with Harley Race on a loop of Alabama like 2-3 weeks later where Hogan won via disqualification in all of the bouts.

So he's been a draw for 41 years not 43. My bad.

Look at this video they made for him. They knew he was gold:








MontyCora said:


> Yeah, he really drew TNA right into the fucking ground.


Drew them their highest television rating of all time, brought them more mainstream attention than anyone ever has and probably ever will and allegedly the Impact Zone would regularly have hundreds of people turned away from the Impact tapings because they wanted to see Hogan.

Not to mention all the money he drew for them which is ultimately the most important thing...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Hulk Hogan is the worst pro wrestler in the history of the business.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Hulk Hogan is the worst pro wrestler in the history of the business.


Top 5 of all time. Stop it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So he's been a draw for 41 years not 43. My bad.


He hasn't been a big draw from '79 to now. Not in years.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Rick Sanchez said:


> He hasn't been a big draw from '79 to now. Not in years.


I don't know man, you're definitely entitled to your opinion but Hogan was on the Saudi Arabia show which means they requested him there and he no doubt was a draw for the Saudi Arabia fans. WWE keep using him for domestic events as well so he must be selling them tickets or popping a TV rating which means he's a draw as well.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Top 5 of all time. Stop it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Is Tessa Blanchard banned from aew?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Is Tessa Blanchard banned from aew?


Why is that relevant? She's actively signed with another company and in no danger of ever visiting.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Why is that relevant? She's actively signed with another company and in no danger of ever visiting.


She is (was?) a racist as well. I think TNA only signs people for 1 year at a time as well so if that's true she could be a possibility for AEW within the next 12 months.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> She is (was?) a racist as well. I think TNA only signs people for 1 year at a time as well so if that's true she could be a possibility for AEW within the next 12 months.


She has a two year deal which ends this year some time. I'd like to see her in aew in heel combination with Tully.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> She is (was?) a racist as well. I think TNA only signs people for 1 year at a time as well so if that's true she could be a possibility for AEW within the next 12 months.


We're skipping over the part where she's ACTIVELY SIGNED TO ANOTHER COMPANY.

That hypothetical is not relevant right now. Should Tony ban literally every shitty person in wrestling who's been racist in the past who might work for them in the future?

I've got bad news if that's the case. Cornette is next to be banned from a promotion he would never go to in the first place for racism.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> We're skipping over the part where she's ACTIVELY SIGNED TO ANOTHER COMPANY.
> 
> That hypothetical is not relevant right now. Should Tony ban literally every shitty person in wrestling who's been racist in the past who might work for them in the future?
> 
> I've got bad news if that's the case. Cornette is next to be banned from a promotion he would never go to in the first place for racism.


Old mate Pippen says expires this year. I think the question is if AEW will stick to it's guns and refuse to sign someone who is a legitimate draw in women's wrestling (One of the few as well) or if they'll cave and sign her despite her also being racist (A lot more recent than Hogan was by the way)

Also, Cornette's joke was a hunger joke not a racial joke.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Old mate Pippen says expires this year. I think the question is if AEW will stick to it's guns and refuse to sign someone who is a legitimate draw in women's wrestling (One of the few as well) or if they'll cave and sign her despite her also being racist (A lot more recent than Hogan was by the way)
> 
> Also, Cornette's joke was a hunger joke not a racial joke.







Go ahead. Keep defending him. I double dare you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Go ahead. Keep defending him. I double dare you.


I can't understand what is being said in all instances apart from him definitely saying the N Word. Someone in the comment section says he was referencing him saying it at a live event as part of a character though for heat. This was also the mid 1990's.

Would be interested in the full story. Will definitely agree he's racist if he throws the N-Word around all the time but doing it for heat at a wrestling show in the mid 1990's? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can't understand what is being said in all instances apart from him definitely saying the N Word. Someone in the comment section says he was referencing him saying it at a live event as part of a character though for heat. This was also the mid 1990's.
> 
> Would be interested in the full story. Will definitely agree he's racist if he throws the N-Word around all the time but doing it for heat at a wrestling show in the mid 1990's? I'm not so sure.


That video is pretty telling - uses n word in casual conversation like nothing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> That video is pretty telling - uses n word in casual conversation like nothing


Yeah well see I can't confirm that though. I'm an audio guy, went to school for audio production so I'm used to working with shitty audio but this must have been the norm with sneaky audio back in the day because I can only hear bits and pieces. I also didn't listen to all of it due to how shit the audio is but it seems like he's relaying a story because he talks about people getting riled up and the college Police getting involved.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can't understand what is being said in all instances apart from him definitely saying the N Word. Someone in the comment section says he was referencing him saying it at a live event as part of a character though for heat. This was also the mid 1990's.
> 
> Would be interested in the full story. Will definitely agree he's racist if he throws the N-Word around all the time but doing it for heat at a wrestling show in the mid 1990's? I'm not so sure.


DUDE. I dared you to defend this video because it's not defendable! I didn't ACTUALLY think you were going to do it!

Cornette has an apology moment on his podcast with Brian Last about this video, and they say absolutely nothing about it being an in character thing, not that it would make it less racist if it was. This is him shooting the shit casually with fans and throwing the word out there like it's nothing, and then implying the black man in question is being a drama queen for being mad at that. If you don't find that racist... You're insane. 

On his podcast Cornette blamed the moment entirely on his anger issues. Nothing about playing a part at a live event. At a certain point when you're saying "oh they're not REALLY racist cause a lot of people say they aren't!" or "They've worked with black people!!" or "He's just playing a character to get heat!" you're being the guy who bends over backward to defend racists which is not a good look. 

And for the record, people got so annoyed at Cornette for his chicken comment BECAUSE of this shit. A white old southern man who's caught casually throwing out the N-word like it's nothing and enjoying the fact that it provoked his target, just so happens to use fried chicken in his lame old 80's joke by total random happenstance? It wasn't a racist reference, he just picked any old food! Yeah right.

There's a reason why Hulk Hogan or Jim Cornette or Mel Gibson would get in more trouble than the average person if they say or do something racist. Established past histories of racist behavior, like casually throwing out the N word on tape.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> DUDE. I dared you to defend this video because it's not defendable! I didn't ACTUALLY think you were going to do it!
> 
> Cornette has an apology moment on his podcast with Brian Last about this video, and they say absolutely nothing about it being an in character thing, not that it would make it less racist if it was. This is him shooting the shit casually with fans and throwing the word out there like it's nothing, and then implying the black man in question is being a drama queen for being mad at that. If you don't find that racist... You're insane.


Okay, so there is the backstory of it all. Cornette was with fans using the N-Word then yes he either is (Or was) using negative racial language and is most likely a racist. If he used it in the context of a show as a way to get heat I'm not sure how I'd feel about it but completely out of character with fans then yes, agreed. Very bad and racist.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cornette 100% has racist tendencies. He might not consciously realise it, but he is absolutely without-a-doubt, a subconscious racist.

People who don’t understand how he’s racist do not understand what racism is.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Why would you ban two people from coming to your show when they probably wouldn’t be caught dead there to begin with? Khan is essentially trying to capitalize on a bad situation which in my mind is pretty disgusting.


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

Tony's reasoning on banning Hulk Hogan

“What he said on the tape, long before George Floyd, I’ve told people I can’t work with Hulk Hogan. How can I look my Black friends, football players, employees in the face or myself in the mirror after the things he said and has never given an adequate apology for. He can’t blame what he said on tape on the dangers of social media.“


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

What. Racist clown. I swear some of these people are really ignorant. She mentions African Americans really?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

AEW is irrelevant. Khan is trying to get virtue signalling credits but it ain’t working. He’s a complete phony.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> Yeah, he really drew TNA right into the fucking ground.


His debut rating is higher than AEW will probably ever get. 

You may hate Hogan but to say he wasn't a draw is just ignorant.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cornettes a huge democrat by the way.


But hurp durp i thought all racists were banjo playing Trump lovers hurp durp


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cornettes a huge democrat by the way.
> 
> 
> But hurp durp i thought all racists were banjo playing Trump lovers hurp durp


democrat doesn't mean you're not racist, lol.

and doesn't the democrats have a strong history of racism rooted in their party?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> democrat doesn't mean you're not racist, lol.


Well, duh. But I bet if you played those comments to 100 people on the street who had no idea who he was 99 of them would say he wears a MAGA hat everywhere.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well, duh. But I bet if you played those comments to 100 people on the street who had no idea who he was 99 of them would say he wears a MAGA hat everywhere.


but what does that have to do with the topic at hand, lol

you're defending and cucking for cornette for his questionably racist comments. and your argument is that he's a democrat. lmao bro. i'm done here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> but what does that have to do with the topic at hand, lol
> 
> you're defending and cucking for cornette for his questionably racist comments. and your argument is that he's a democrat. lmao bro. i'm done here.



Who said Im defending Cornette? Where was that at?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who said Im defending Cornette? Where was that at?


so do you agree that he could be racist?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> so do you agree that he could be racist?



I just said he was.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I just said he was.


ok fair enough mate

i'm glad you don't blindly defend xx


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> ok fair enough mate
> 
> i'm glad you don't blindly defend xx



I mean yeah, I dont see what the big deal is. I would assume most men his age from the south are.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

virtue signalling to the max.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> His debut rating is higher than AEW will probably ever get.
> 
> You may hate Hogan but to say he wasn't a draw is just ignorant.


You say this like television when Hogan arrived and AEW ratings in 2020 are directly comparable.

That's insane and you know it, and you KNOW you're forgetting to mention that Raw is doing TNA ratings now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

King Showstopper said:


> Tony's reasoning on banning Hulk Hogan
> 
> “What he said on the tape, long before George Floyd, I’ve told people I can’t work with Hulk Hogan. How can I look my Black friends, football players, employees in the face or myself in the mirror after the things he said and has never given an adequate apology for. He can’t blame what he said on tape on the dangers of social media.“


How can Tony Khan look his female employees in the face after Mike Tyson raped a woman and has made blatantly sexist comments? I'm sure at least one woman on the AEW roster has been a victim of some kind of sexual harassment or maybe even rape yet Mike Tyson is around...



MontyCora said:


> You say this like television when Hogan arrived and AEW ratings in 2020 are directly comparable.
> 
> That's insane and you know it, and you KNOW you're forgetting to mention that Raw is doing TNA ratings now.


Guarantee if Hogan came walking out on Dynamite this week with some hype behind him he'd pop AEW's biggest TV rating of all time and probably do more views on YouTube than Mike Tyson did for them. 

I don't know if AEW would do TNA numbers from back then (Believe it was 3 million watching live on TV and more streaming/internationally) but I guarantee it'd be more than the 1.4 million they did last year.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Nah.

Hogan sucks. His worth is at an all time low. 

TNA made sure of that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Nah.
> 
> Hogan sucks. His worth is at an all time low.
> 
> TNA made sure of that.


Doesn't matter. There are millions of people out there who hear Hulk Hogan is turning up on a wrestling show and will watch. Any wrestling promoter that can afford Hulk freakin' Hogan that says "Nah, we don't want him" is an idiot.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Doesn't matter. There are millions of people out there who hear Hulk Hogan is turning up on a wrestling show and will watch. Any wrestling promoter that can afford Hulk freakin' Hogan that says "Nah, we don't want him" is an idiot.


Except, no.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Except, no.


I get you don't like him but if you're in charge you need to be a businessman about it. Like it or not plenty of people still want to see Hulk Hogan walk out, cup his hand to his ear and say "Y'know something brother!"


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hogan must have woken up thinking "What the Hell did I do"? 😂


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I get you don't like him but if you're in charge you need to be a businessman about it. Like it or not plenty of people still want to see Hulk Hogan walk out, cup his hand to his ear and say "Y'know something brother!"


Based on what truth though? Like what facts are you using to prove this to me as a savy businessman? He offered a boost to a small competitor company in the 2000's? I would argue that TNA run brought his stock down big time. As did the racism thing. It's been a decade since his stock fell in tiny TNA. 

What proof can you give me that this guy who was last known as a giant liability who literally took down a media company and sued his previous wrestling companies over various things, is a wise money investment?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Hogan must have woken up thinking "What the Hell did I do"? 😂


Apparently TK has said this behind closed doors a long time ago and Hogan already knows about it lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Apparently TK has said this behind closed doors a long time ago and Hogan already knows about it lol


I wonder if he said it in a declaration in front of an audience "Hogan is now Exiled in AEW thus it shall be written from the words of me the master and King of AEW Nation!".


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> I wonder if he said it in a declaration in front of an audience "Hogan is now Exiled in AEW thus it shall be written from the words of me the master and King of AEW Nation!".


I hope Tony used his bottomless Scrooge McDuck money to hire the "Shame" lady and her bell to escort Hulk off the premises.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> You say this like television when Hogan arrived and AEW ratings in 2020 are directly comparable.
> 
> That's insane and you know it, and you KNOW you're forgetting to mention that Raw is doing TNA ratings now.


You act like it was 1999, lol.

Even if you ignore TV ratings the buzz that Hogan generated for TNA was bigger than anything AEW has done thus far. It was all over twitter for weeks and was discussed in mainstream media around the world. 

As mentioned before, if Hogan came to AEW it would be massive news because AEW was bringing on the biggest name in wrestling history to its company.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> You act like it was 1999, lol.
> 
> Even if you ignore TV ratings the buzz that Hogan generated for TNA was bigger than anything AEW has done thus far. It was all over twitter for weeks and was discussed in mainstream media around the world.
> 
> As mentioned before, if Hogan came to AEW it would be massive news because AEW was bringing on the biggest name in wrestling history to its company.


Hulk Hogan in 2020 is not the same Hulk Hogan as perceived by the world in 2009. This is over a decade later. Your shine doesn't increase with age. Only Ric Flairs legend has continued to grow and thrive over the decades. You don't have football teams doing Hogans "say your prayers brother!" promos pre game. 

You know why? Cause Hulk Hogan fucking sucks. He's always sucked, and he belongs in the 80's where dumb mindless easily led children worshipped him as Roman Reigns 1.0. Even the NWA as Jim Cornette will be happy to tell you was extreme short term hot shotting bullshit where Hogan and his over paid pampered friends rode the company into the fucking ground.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Tony Khan Explains Why He Will Not Work With Hulk Hogan


As previously reported, AEW President Tony Khan revealed that WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan is banned from all AEW events. Khan was responding to…




www.wrestlinginc.com





His reasoning makes sense to me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Based on what truth though? Like what facts are you using to prove this to me as a savy businessman? He offered a boost to a small competitor company in the 2000's? I would argue that TNA run brought his stock down big time. As did the racism thing. It's been a decade since his stock fell in tiny TNA.
> 
> What proof can you give me that this guy who was last known as a giant liability who literally took down a media company and sued his previous wrestling companies over various things, is a wise money investment?


I talked about this in the TNA section recently but will rehash now:

1. Hogan is one of the biggest stars in wrestling and people still want to see him even if he is only there to cut a promo and wave to the crowd.

2. Hogan on your roster means more money in merchandising deals, more money for TV deals, more money for video games plus AEW could do things like the AEW Hulkamania Tour around the world where Hogan simply is guest ref or guest enforcer and building owners/event promoters around the world will pay them to do it.

3. Hogan on your roster means more publicity. When Hogan was with TNA he appeared on American Idol, he was regularly booked on the Howard Stern show, local radio, newspapers and TV news stations wanted to talk to him. AEW right now has nobody that can get them all of that mainstream attention and that's not a knock on them because WWE doesn't really have anyone on their regular roster who can get that kind of attention either.

4. He brings awareness. "Fuck AEW must be pretty good if they signed Hulk Hogan on a 3 year deal! Hulk wouldn't join just any federation lets check them out!"

5. He can help get your talent over. If a guy like Darby Allin has a thriller with Cody and the first man to congratulate him and tell him how awesome he did is Hulk Hogan it means something. Also, MJF and Hulk Hogan duelling on the microphone back and forth means a hell of a lot more than if Jungle Boy and MJF do the same thing.

Hogan would be a huge pick up for AEW and I stand by my point that any promoter who would turn Hogan down is an idiot.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm sure he knows that. Him banning them was more to show that he doesn't like the way she thinks and that he was a *supporter of ending injustice*. No one expects Hulk or Linda to actually buy a ticket to an AEW show. Hulk would never do that to Vince and Linda doesn't care about wrestling.


As a billionaire ?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I talked about this in the TNA section recently but will rehash now:
> 
> 1. Hogan is one of the biggest stars in wrestling and people still want to see him even if he is only there to cut a promo and wave to the crowd.
> 
> ...


Hogan is a nostalgia act - that's wwe m.o.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Hogan is a nostalgia act - that's wwe m.o.


AEW loves nostalgia acts. That's exactly the reason Arn Anderson, Jake Roberts, Taz, Tully Blanchard are on TV weekly and the announce team is made up of two guys who have been announcing for 3 decades.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I talked about this in the TNA section recently but will rehash now:
> 
> 1. Hogan is one of the biggest stars in wrestling and people still want to see him even if he is only there to cut a promo and wave to the crowd.
> 
> ...


I think you're genuinely out of touch.

I think if Hulk Hogan came out with Darby Allin and went "Man Darby brother, the Hulkster is impressed by you man!" it would be painfully corny. Darby would fucking hate it. He's a 20 something year old edgy kid, he would HATE being put next to this colorful clown. He probably thinks Hogan is lamer than I do. Hulk Hogan is NOT helping young hip people like Darby Jungle Boy and MJF get over. As CM Punk would say at this stage Hulk needs them more than they need him.

As for the rest of your points, I'll concede that he could probably do publicity or gather in a little bit of attention from the markiest of marks, but AEW is the young persons brand. The people over 40, aka the only Hulk Hogan fans, aren't what is propping AEW up. Jericho is already pushing it as an older guy, Hulk would be soooooo fucking LAME in the young hip company.

And you STILL haven't proven to me that Hulk Hogan is still a money draw in fucking 2020. You're just telling me that he's no brainer MONEY, even though TNA isn't exactly thriving and bigger than ever off of Hulk Hogans "bump". Neither is WCW.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Everywhere he went he FUCKED people over. People who were better than him. Brett Hart got fucked by Hogan. Sting, in probably the most disastrous choice in WCW history lost his big coronation moment to Hogans politicking. 

Hulk Hogan is a pathetic parasite who has sucked the life out of every company he's ever worked for to his own benefit. FUCK HULK HOGAN.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> I think you're genuinely out of touch.
> 
> I think if Hulk Hogan came out with Darby Allin and went "Man Darby brother, the Hulkster is impressed by you man!" it would be painfully corny. Darby would fucking hate it. He's a 20 something year old edgy kid, he would HATE being put next to this colorful clown. He probably thinks Hogan is lamer than I do. Hulk Hogan is NOT helping young hip people like Darby Jungle Boy and MJF get over. As CM Punk would say at this stage Hulk needs them more than they need him.
> 
> ...


AEW is the young persons brand? You serious? Their top star is a 49 year old Chris Jericho, they have heaps of people that are not known to a younger audience but Hulk is going to break the camels back? Come on. I don't think Darby would hate being endorsed by one of the greatest wrestlers of all time either.

Hogan is still doing appearances for WWE isn't that enough to prove he's a draw? You think McMahon is going to give Hulk big money to turn up on TV/Special Events if he isn't a draw?

TNA and WCW did their best business ever with Hulk leading the charge. Unfortunately for both companies they didn't know what to do with it all.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW is the young persons brand? You serious? Their top star is a 49 year old Chris Jericho, they have heaps of people that are not known to a younger audience but Hulk is going to break the camels back? Come on. I don't think Darby would hate being endorsed by one of the greatest wrestlers of all time either.
> 
> Hogan is still doing appearances for WWE isn't that enough to prove he's a draw? You think McMahon is going to give Hulk big money to turn up on TV/Special Events if he isn't a draw?
> 
> TNA and WCW did their best business ever with Hulk leading the charge. Unfortunately for both companies they didn't know what to do with it all.


Their most popular demo is 18-49. The average age of the crowd looks to be hovering around 30. They have some of the hottest wrestlers under 25 in the business. With Being The Elite they are objectively the most social media forward thinking and modern wrestling company. And Chris Jericho is the anti old school old man wrestler. He's having fun and being hip with the kids. He's doing goofy cinematic matches. He's having the time of his life being a modern wrestler. What, because the top guy is an older big star the company doesn't get kudos for the rest of that? Insane. 

And Darby would. Clearly he would. 

Vince McMahon pays Brock Lesnar millions and millions of dollars to ruin his programming and by all evidence not draw a dime. Vince pays people who don't deserve it all the time because of what Vince sees in them. Brock Lesnar is NOT Conor McGregor. Roman Reigns is NOT Conor McGregor.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Their most popular demo is 18-49. The average age of the crowd looks to be hovering around 30. They have some of the hottest wrestlers under 25 in the business. With Being The Elite they are objectively the most social media forward thinking and modern wrestling company. And Chris Jericho is the anti old school old man wrestler. He's having fun and being hip with the kids. He's doing goofy cinematic matches. He's having the time of his life being a modern wrestler. What, because the top guy is an older big star the company doesn't get kudos for the rest of that? Insane.
> 
> And Darby would. Clearly he would.
> 
> Vince McMahon pays Brock Lesnar millions and millions of dollars to ruin his programming and by all evidence not draw a dime. Vince pays people who don't deserve it all the time because of what Vince sees in them. Brock Lesnar is NOT Conor McGregor. Roman Reigns is NOT Conor McGregor.


Most popular demo is 18-49 which is great because most Hogan fans would fit into that and be keen to see the guy. Also, you're allowed to succeed in more than one demographic. If I had a TV show and I had that 18-49 demographic who absolutely loved everything I did I'd want to start hooking the kids or the elderly or even little girls aged 5 and over because excelling in more than one demographic means more money.

I always thought the best wrestling TV show would be one that hooked all demographics. Legends for the men and women who used to watch wrestling back in the 1960's and 1970's who remember the likes of Larry Zybysko from the "New York territory" in 1974.

Then you hook your 18-49 demographic with the mixture of interesting characters, good comedy, serious wrestling and whatever else they're into.

Big exciting characters for the little boys, strong female ass kickers to attract women and little girls also. Seems win-win. Your method of focusing just on the 18-49 demographic which you already have is silly.

In regards to Darby I guess we could ask him but he certainly seemed very happy to talk to Chris Jericho who is closer to Hulk's age than he is to Darby's.

Brock is a draw, stop that. He is probably one of the few that like Hogan can get true mainstream attention that the WWE has. Unfortunately for them he's not full time.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW loves nostalgia acts. That's exactly the reason Arn Anderson, Jake Roberts, Taz, Tully Blanchard are on TV weekly and the announce team is made up of two guys who have been announcing for 3 decades.


All those used to put over young talent - Jake probably looks to put himself over first tho. 
Hulk Hogan being used to increase business as you say is something altogether different.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Most popular demo is 18-49 which is great because most Hogan fans would fit into that and be keen to see the guy. Also, you're allowed to succeed in more than one demographic. If I had a TV show and I had that 18-49 demographic who absolutely loved everything I did I'd want to start hooking the kids or the elderly or even little girls aged 5 and over because excelling in more than one demographic means more money.
> 
> I always thought the best wrestling TV show would be one that hooked all demographics. Legends for the men and women who used to watch wrestling back in the 1960's and 1970's who remember the likes of Larry Zybysko from the "New York territory" in 1974.
> 
> ...


Write to tony & get him to lift hulk's ban if you're so keen to see him


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Write to tony & get him to lift hulk's ban if you're so keen to see him


Haha "Hulk's ban"

Tony Khan has the right to feel how he wants. My argument is simply that they should sign him if he ever becomes available. I don't really care if Hulk is in WWE, AEW, Impact or even dropping the leg on fools in NJPW. As long as he is still involved in wrestling I am happy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry I'm late. This is a weird thread but it doesn't surprise me. Kahn may as well ban Trump too, just because Twitter would go wild for it even though Trump wouldn't even care. Modern psychologists must be going crazy trying to understand the thought process's of human beings in 2020.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Most popular demo is 18-49 which is great because most Hogan fans would fit into that and be keen to see the guy. Also, you're allowed to succeed in more than one demographic. If I had a TV show and I had that 18-49 demographic who absolutely loved everything I did I'd want to start hooking the kids or the elderly or even little girls aged 5 and over because excelling in more than one demographic means more money.
> 
> I always thought the best wrestling TV show would be one that hooked all demographics. Legends for the men and women who used to watch wrestling back in the 1960's and 1970's who remember the likes of Larry Zybysko from the "New York territory" in 1974.
> 
> ...


The average Hogan fan is not in that demo. 

AEW has plenty of cool old timers as you've said. Sting would be an awesome old guy get, because Sting was a fucking awesome wrestler. Hogan was not. Never was. 

How dare you compare Chris Jericho to Hulk Hogan. Next you're going to compare Jericho to Goldberg, you SWINE!!! (slaps with dueling glove)

Brock is NOT a draw dude, come the fuck on. Now you just know you're talking bullshit. Show me the numbers. Show me the Brock PPV's that have big huge numbers. Show me his TV segments that prove he's this massive draw. Connor McGregor is a draw. He pulls in over 2 million PPV buys in his best appearances. The next most popular guys draw in the mid 350k range and down from there. THAT is a draw. That's a money maker. 

Brock does not draw money. And also he's a cheater who fucked Mark Hunt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> And also he's a cheater who fucked Mark Hunt.


He what?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He what?


Not literally.

Long story short, Dana White wanted UFC 200 to be the biggest mega card he could possibly make, so they brought Brock back on like 2 months notice to fight. The problem with this was that UFC was now in the USADA era. USADA being strict drug testing. 

And OF COURSE Lesnar failed, because look at the fucking big ape. Essentially Dana White and Brock conspired to skip the usual USADA four months of clean tests pool to hot shot a fight against Mark Hunt, who has spent his entire career fighting steroid cheats. Hunt was pissed, and he should have been. Lesnar could have badly hurt him with his unfair chemical advantage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Not literally.
> 
> Long story short, Dana White wanted UFC 200 to be the biggest mega card he could possibly make, so they brought Brock back on like 2 months notice to fight. The problem with this was that UFC was now in the USADA era. USADA being strict drug testing.
> 
> And OF COURSE Lesnar failed, because look at the fucking big ape. Essentially Dana White and Brock conspired to skip the usual USADA four months of clean tests pool to hot shot a fight against Mark Hunt, who has spent his entire career fighting steroid cheats. Hunt was pissed, and he should have been. Lesnar could have badly hurt him with his unfair chemical advantage.


Sounds like just another victim for The Current Big Thing.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sounds like just another victim for The Current Big Thing.


Who can't draw a dime.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone with decent understanding of return on investment would never bring Hogan and Lesnar to AEW. Keep those fuckers away. Overrated Has Beens. This is 2020.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone with decent understanding of return on investment would never bring Hogan and Lesnar to AEW. Keep those fuckers away. Overrated Has Beens. This is 2020.


But Mike Tyson is fine.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> But Mike Tyson is fine.


Got AEW More publicity than the other 2 geeks ever would, and it's nowhere close probably to what Hogan/Lesnar think they're worth.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Got AEW More publicity than the other 2 geeks ever would, and it's nowhere close probably to what Hogan/Lesnar think they're worth.


Former UFC World Heavyweight Champion is a geek? Come on now. 

Tyson just got offered 30 million to come back for a boxing match. AEW would be paying him out the ass.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Former UFC World Heavyweight Champion is a geek? Come on now.
> 
> Tyson just got offered 30 million to come back for a boxing match. AEW would be paying him out the ass.


So far he's done nothing physical. Lesnar makes like $500k an appearance and makes no difference. If he's in the 3rd hour it drops like shit worse than usual. You don't know how much Tyson makes, neither do i, but he has more value today than Lesnar and Hogan combined Get over it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> So far he's done nothing physical. Lesnar makes like $500k an appearance and makes no difference. If he's in the 3rd hour it drops like shit worse than usual. You don't know how much Tyson makes, neither do i, but he has more value today than Lesnar and Hogan combined Get over it.


So what? Tyson has an agent to pay, he has crew to pay and he knows he's going to bring attention which has worth as well. 

UFC say Brock is one of their biggest draws of all time, WWE says he's one of the best ever. Dude is a draw and so is Hulk.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So what? Tyson has an agent to pay, he has crew to pay and he knows he's going to bring attention which has worth as well.
> 
> UFC say Brock is one of their biggest draws of all time, WWE says he's one of the best ever. Dude is a draw and so is Hulk.


*Was. Were. They don't move shit now.*

The day they hire any of those 2 I'll stop following AEW. They have no value to add. Tyson is going to get them more publicity than these 2 ever would.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> Based on what truth though? Like what facts are you using to prove this to me as a savy businessman? He offered a boost to a small competitor company in the 2000's? I would argue that TNA run brought his stock down big time. As did the racism thing. It's been a decade since his stock fell in tiny TNA.
> 
> What proof can you give me that this guy who was last known as a giant liability who literally took down a media company and sued his previous wrestling companies over various things, is a wise money investment?


Lol are you just debating because you can? I mean Hogan is a racist dick, but pretending he's a bad investment for a brand new promotion with pretty deep pockets is silly. It's seems like you're distaste for him as a person and wrestler is clouding your judgement big time. 



deadcool said:


> Tony Khan Explains Why He Will Not Work With Hulk Hogan
> 
> 
> As previously reported, AEW President Tony Khan revealed that WWE Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan is banned from all AEW events. Khan was responding to…
> ...


He said all the right things there. But he kind of ruins it when he goes and works with Tyson. Context makes it come of like he's against Hogan because his incident is still fresh in the minds of folk versus truly caring about his actions. It's smart business and PR, but seems less heartfelt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MontyCora said:


> The average Hogan fan is not in that demo.
> 
> AEW has plenty of cool old timers as you've said. Sting would be an awesome old guy get, because Sting was a fucking awesome wrestler. Hogan was not. Never was.
> 
> ...


You are aware Brock is like a top 5 draw in the UFC right? 









Pay Per View Buys | Tapology


Search results of combat sports records and statistics from Tapology.




www.tapology.com





As far as TV ratings 









WWE News: Brock Lesnar appearance helps Raw record highest TV rating in 2017


Lesnar has set the platform for a confrontation between him and Goldberg on the final Raw before the Royal Rumble.




www.sportskeeda.com





This one shows Lesnar and Hogan are draws









WWE Raw season premiere draws best ratings since August 12


The promotion of a loaded Raw with Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, and Brock Lesnar, led to a 16 percent jump in audience last night with Raw averaging 2.57 million




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't the Saudi's drop millions of dollars for the WWE to get Brock in for their shows as well? Seems like a big draw to me if people are willing to legitimately pay millions of dollars for you to wrestle at their event.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone with decent understanding of return on investment would never bring Hogan and Lesnar to AEW. Keep those fuckers away. Overrated Has Beens. This is 2020.


I agree on Hogan but I disagree about Lesnar. Lesnar has a good mind for the business and is very professional backstage. He’s also willing to put people over.

lesnar will also UNDOUBTEDLY get more eyes on AEW. Racist Hogan will do fuck all since his reputation has been ruined.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> I agree on Hogan but I disagree about Lesnar. Lesnar has a good mind for the business and is very professional backstage. He’s also willing to put people over.
> 
> lesnar will also UNDOUBTEDLY get more eyes on AEW. Racist Hogan will do fuck all since his reputation has been ruined.


Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.

If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.
> 
> If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] some of y'all have to learn to set aside personal dislike for reality. You sound crazy as hell if you think Brock Lesnar would lose AEW more viewers than it would gain. This is a promotion who's fans were high fiving about getting Shawn Spears, but you believe they'd be turned off by Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Hulk Hogan is the worst pro wrestler in the history of the business.


Bad bait


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.
> 
> If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.


Damn, if they could get Brock for a number of appearances for what they're paying Moxley I'd sign him in a heart beat. I'd expect Brock to be making at least double what Moxley is making from AEW.

What you guys don't get is that with a guy like Brock or even a guy like Hogan you have so much additional revenue because they are mainstream celebrities (Like it or not but they are). A video game company finds AEW more attractive because suddenly they have Brock Lesnar that they can slap on a video game cover, they become more attractive to T-Shirt companies, toy companies, DVD companies and anything else you can imagine because these companies of course want to produce the Hulkamania T-Shirt or the Brock Lesnar action figure.

Also, these guys are easy to get into the seat of any sports show or talk show whilst a guy like Moxley or Jericho might not be. Brock wouldn't look out of place talking MMA/Wrestling on major sports shows but Moxley and Jericho both would look super out of place. Hogan wouldn't look out of place on say The Howard Stern Show but Jericho definitely would. 

Also, probably most importantly but the more big stars you have the more TV contracts you sign which is more revenue. Every TV network wants the wrestling show that has Brock Lesnar on it because they know he brings attention and is a bankable star.

It's not always just about what AEW does in their domestic ratings there are literally a hundred other little things that these guys can bring to the table. For example and something small you guys may have not thought about but even something as basic and easy to arrange (For a company like AEW anyway) as a fanfest instantly becomes a big money event if you have Brock or Hogan there. TNA when they signed Hogan, Flair and Sting went from like 100 people in the hotel ballroom meeting their stars to 400-500 people meeting their stars and dropping big money for a Hogan autograph or photo. 

I stand by my earlier comment. Whoever has the money to sign a Brock or a Hogan and doesn't do it has no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.
> 
> If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.



Anyone who still thinks lesnar is lazy does not know what they are talking about.

Hes playing it smart he doesn't need to kill himself in the ring and the casual fans pop whenever he shows up


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] some of y'all have to learn to set aside personal dislike for reality. You sound crazy as hell if you think Brock Lesnar would lose AEW more viewers than it would gain. This is a promotion who's fans were high fiving about getting Shawn Spears, but you believe they'd be turned off by Brock Lesnar.


The way Brock gets booked? Champion who appears once every 3 months? you're delusional if you don't think that would drive viewers away.
AEW is looked as an alternative from Vince's fetish for Brock.

Tell me again about all those viewers that stay to watch Lesnar in 3rd hour. What a draw no different than any mid-card geek in the 2nd hour.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking hell, why are so many smart posters in here acting like they don't get how Tony paying Tyson makes him look phony in this Hulk and Linda stance. Hulk Hogan has said some racist shit no doubt and his ex-wife definitely just said some foul racist shit. The thing is though Tyson has done worse than that. He's said racist and homophobic things, he's beat women, womanized, and most importantly he's spent time in prison for rape.
> 
> I have no problem with him wanting to work with Tyson mind you, even if I'm not enjoying him. But you look hypocritical to be fine with his baggage, but not Hogan's.


Its simple really, Hogan said some racist stuff years ago and Tony banning him makes him and his company look progressive and like they support the protests and the black lives matter movement. If tomorow people started protesting against rape then he would ban Tyson as well to look good until a new thing comes around.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The way Brock gets booked? Champion who appears once every 3 months? you're delusional if you don't think that would drive viewers away.
> AEW is looked as an alternative from Vince's fetish for Brock.


So let me get your argument straight. You're knocking a hypothetical Lesnar AEW run, on the basis of his WWE booking being done in AEW.... Man what lol. 

The hype for people going from WWE to AEW is always about how they'll be used properly and free to wrestle and talk as they feel. How they'll be free to be as creative as they want. But with Brock all of a sudden he'll be beholden to suplex city and Paul Heyman repeat promos despite being free from Vince's micromanaging lol. 

It's just easier to admit that Brock would draw but you don't like or want him in AEW, because this argument you're making is wild lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Its simple really, Hogan said some racist stuff years ago and Tony banning him makes him and his company look progressive and like they support the protests and the black lives matter movement. If tomorow people started protesting against rape then he would ban Tyson as well to look good until a new thing comes around.


Preaching to the choir lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.
> 
> If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.


lesnar is lazy because Vince allows it.
But when he’s willing to put people over, inputs some decent ideas etc, his worth is more than just how many viewers he brings.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> Its simple really, Hogan said some racist stuff years ago and Tony banning him makes him and his company look progressive and like they support the protests and the black lives matter movement. If tomorow people started protesting against rape then he would ban Tyson as well to look good until a new thing comes around.


People ARE protesting against rape. There is a movement going on right now and I’m not only talking about metoo

again, Tyson did his time. Why should he be judged on a previous conviction when he’s rehabilitated and not committed any crimes since? This is a whole nother movement on its own.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lesnar sandbagged his Moxley match - he ain't coming into AEW.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So let me get your argument straight. You're knocking a hypothetical Lesnar AEW run, on the basis of his WWE booking being done in AEW.... Man what lol.
> 
> *The hype for people going from WWE to AEW is always about how they'll be used properly and free to wrestle and talk as they feel. How they'll be free to be as creative as they want.* But with Brock all of a sudden he'll be beholden to suplex city and Paul Heyman repeat promos despite being free from Vince's micromanaging lol.
> 
> It's just easier to admit that Brock would draw but you don't like or want him in AEW, because this argument you're making is wild lol.


Brock already has creative freedom and does whatever he wants in WWE. 99% of the wrestlers in WWE don't have that luxury. That's why you see this argument. Why should I expect things to change if he comes to AEW?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lesnar sandbagged his Moxley match - he ain't coming into AEW.











Jon Moxley Explained Why His WrestleMania 32 Match With Brock Lesnar Was A Failure


Jon Moxley went into great detail about how he struggled and failed to make his WrestleMania 32 match with Brock Lesnar memorable.




uproxx.com





Damn this sounds terrible and draining for Moxley. Any of his ideas got shut down.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Brock already has creative freedom and does whatever he wants in WWE. 99% of the wrestlers in WWE don't have that luxury. That's why you see this argument. Why should I expect things to change if he comes to AEW?


No doubt he does to a degree. But it think it's much more likely Vince is the one going "hey I need you to do 74 German suplexes on Roman and then you guys will trade finishers for an hour before you win". He certainly has a formula like everybody does. But I'd bet on him having more Punk vs Brock matches in AEW than he'd have Brock vs McIntyre matches


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> No doubt he does to a degree. But it think it's much more likely Vince is the one going "hey I need you to do 74 German suplexes on Roman and then you guys will trade finishers for an hour before you win". He certainly has a formula like everybody does. But I'd bet on him having more Punk vs Brock matches in AEW than he'd have Brock vs McIntyre matches





> *Ambrose: Artistically, Brock didn’t want to do anything, if we’re going to be perfectly honest. Brock’s gonna Brock. He’s all about Brock. I had a vision for that match to be the craziest thing imaginable, you know what I mean, and I was trying to pitch everything to everybody and had every idea. I put so much effort in and so much work in, and other people did too, and I was met with laziness.*







__





Dean Ambrose opens up on his disappointing WrestleMania match with Brock Lesnar | FOX Sports


"I put so much effort in and so much work in... and I was met with laziness."




www.foxsports.com





That's really all I need. 
If Lesnar comes and works a few back and forth matches, that's something else, but so far all evidence points to him being lazy and not wanting to work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually just sounds like Moxley was salty Brock didn't want to do a bunch of hardcore spots with him. Not wanting to go all in on hardcore spots is not the same as being lazy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? He would be by far the biggest wrestling star AEW has and could possibly be the biggest star they ever have.

Do you know how difficult Marlon Brando used to be to work with near the end of his career? He didn't want to learn lines, he didn't want to do certain parts of the script, he wanted the lines creatively written everywhere for him, he had weird demands, fucked with people and he had a food problem and would sneak food into where he was living. He was horrible to work with but movie studios continued to hire him despite him being an obese unprofessional guy because he draws money.

Lesnar draws money so let him be lazy if he wants to be. As long as he's turning up and doing what he's supposed to he's fine.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im officially banning taylor swift from my apartment


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> Im officially banning taylor swift from my apartment


Because she supports black lives matter?
Weve got a racist here.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Lol are you just debating because you can? I mean Hogan is a racist dick, but pretending he's a bad investment for a brand new promotion with pretty deep pockets is silly. It's seems like you're distaste for him as a person and wrestler is clouding your judgement big time.
> 
> 
> 
> *He said all the right things there. But he kind of ruins it when he goes and works with Tyson. Context makes it come of like he's against Hogan because his incident is still fresh in the minds of folk versus truly caring about his actions. It's smart business and PR, but seems less heartfelt.*


I am just speculating here, but I think its different if Tyson uses the n-word versus Hogan. Hogan is an admitted racist while Tyson isn't. The fool admitted that he values an African American (for his daughter's marriage) based on his net worth as opposed to the content of the man's character. As bad as Tyson's verbal diarrhea was, I don't think it was this destructive. One of my friends once told me that an African American saying the n-word is not the same as another race using the same (white/caucasian, asians, hispanics, etc). I never quite understood it, but he was right. As far as I know, none of my friends are racist but I sometimes think what if a close friend was racist towards African Americans? I wouldn't feel comfortable him being around my regular circle of friends that has all races including African American.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> I am just speculating here, but I think its different if Tyson uses the n-word versus Hogan. Hogan is an admitted racist while Tyson isn't. The fool admitted that he values an African American (for his daughter's marriage) based on his net worth as opposed to the content of the man's character. As bad as Tyson's verbal diarrhea was, I don't think it was this destructive. One of my friends once told me that an African American saying the n-word is not the same as another race using the same (white/caucasian, asians, hispanics, etc). I never quite understood it, but he was right. As far as I know, none of my friends are racist but I sometimes think what if a close friend was racist towards African Americans? I wouldn't feel comfortable him being around my regular circle of friends that has all races including African American.


I'm not talking about Tyson using n*gga lol. I'm talking about him being a convicted rapist.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I'm not talking about Tyson using n*gga lol. I'm talking about him being a convicted rapist.


Has he done his time? Has he rehabilitated? Has he committed anything since?

Prison rehabilitation is a whole nother movement. People who provide excuses for Chauvin are in the same class as those who are not willing to forgive those who have been convicted, rehabilitated and changed their behaviour. It’s a whole thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Has he done his time? Has he rehabilitated? Has he committed anything since?
> 
> Prison rehabilitation is a whole nother movement. People who provide excuses for Chauvin are in the same class as those who are not willing to forgive those who have been convicted, rehabilitated and changed their behaviour. It’s a whole thing.


What are you babbling about lol. I'm not saying Tyson or Hogan shouldn't be allowed to move on in life and get work. But me and you both know jail time or not what Tyson *did* was far worse than what Hogan *said*. As a black man I have no love lost for Hogan. But Tony looks phony getting on his soapbox about not approving of Hogan's past, while working with Tyson despite his past.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> What are you babbling about lol. I'm not saying Tyson or Hogan shouldn't be allowed to move on in life and get work. But me and you both know jail time or not what Tyson *did* was far worse than what Hogan *said*. As a black man I have no love lost for Hogan. But Tony looks phony getting on his soapbox about not approving of Hogan's past, while working with Tyson despite his past.


But it’s not hogans past. It’s hogans present. His “apology” was phoney as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> But it’s not hogans past. It’s hogans present. His “apology” was phoney as well.


So what's worse to you being a convicted rapist and wife beater or being a racist?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lesnar has no value. He would bring maybe 50k die-hard viewers at most. His usual shit booking would turn away 200k. When things get shit and Lesnar shows up and brings those 50k along with him after having turned away 300k, look for people to claim he's a draw. That's what happens now.
> 
> If Lesnar won't be showing up at least 2 times a month and wrestling monthly while being paid more or less similar to Mox (considering he's working less), don't hire him at all. And you know he's lazy and would never work this much. He's one who sabotaged Mox at Wrestlemania, selfish fucker.


jesus christ


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

did not go through the whole thread but......

didn't Billy Gunn and Dustin both do blackface in the WWF?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> So what's worse to you being a convicted rapist and wife beater or being a racist?


Again now we are touching on prison rehabilitation which is a whole nother controversial topic. Would I hire a known racist who has not changed his ways or would I hire someone who went to prison, admitted he did wrong and changed his ways? I think I would hire the latter. Rapist, murderer, whatever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Again now we are touching on prison rehabilitation which is a whole nother controversial topic. Would I hire a known racist who has not changed his ways or would I hire someone who went to prison, admitted he did wrong and changed his ways? I think I would hire the latter. Rapist, murderer, whatever.


No it's really not a conversation on prison rehabilitation. It's a very simple conversation on Tony being phony and going for the cheap good PR. You're just reaching to find angle. 

I mean it's just strange you're willing to believe someone who raped and beat women can change, but someone who said some very racist shit can't lol. And I don't even want to see Hogan. But fucking hell, pretending a racist rant is on par or worse than rape or murder is wild lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> No it's really not a conversation on prison rehabilitation. It's a very simple conversation on Tony being phony and going for the cheap good PR. You're just reaching to find angle.
> 
> I mean it's just strange you're willing to believe someone who raped and beat women can change, but someone who said some very racist shit can't lol. And I don't even want to see Hogan. But fucking hell, pretending a racist rant is on par or worse than rape or murder is wild lol.


Pretending? Bro it’s been documented. There’s proof of Hogan having racist rants. Cement proof.

there’s no angle here. Tyson went to prison and changed his ways. I would be talking very differently if he was still a sleazebag.

TK also clearly believes that Tyson has changed his ways. Why should someone’s criminal past affect what they do in the future? That’s exactly what prison reform wants to change. It’s a whole topic.

We are not going to agree, but as a business owner, I would pick Tyson over Hogan any day.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I'm not talking about Tyson using n*gga lol. I'm talking about him being a convicted rapist.


Sorry man, thanks for clearing that up. 

That's a separate issue entirely. Why would Tony do business with a Tier II registered sex offender?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Pretending? Bro it’s been documented. There’s proof of Hogan having racist rants. Cement proof.
> 
> there’s no angle here, Tyson went to prison and changed his ways. I would be talking very differently if he was still a sleazebag.


Comprehension is key. I'm saying in your argument you're pretending Hogan's racist rant is worse than Tyson being a rapist and women beater, and that's just plain ridiculous. 

Like you're just making a really ridiculous argument no matter how you come at it. Even if you say "Tyson had consequences (prison) and then he changed". Well for Hogan had consequences when he was fired and blackballed. 

As far as whether Hogan changed you put him in a weird spot, because there's no real way for him to prove it. It's easy to prove someone no longer does a physical action versus proving they no longer think a certain way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Sorry man, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> That's a separate issue entirely. Why would Tony do business with a Tier II registered sex offender?


I don't blame him really. I mean nobody major in the entertainment world has shut him down, so why not use him. It's just weird to loudly shun a racist while buddying with a perpetrator of violent sexual assault.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Comprehension is key. I'm saying in your argument you're pretending Hogan's racist rant is worse than Tyson being a rapist and women beater, and that's just plain ridiculous.
> 
> Like you're just making a really ridiculous argument no matter how you come at it. Even if you say "Tyson had consequences (prison) and then he changed". Well for Hogan had consequences when he was fired and blackballed.
> 
> As far as whether Hogan changed you put him in a weird spot, because there's no real way for him to prove it. It's easy to prove someone no longer does a physical action versus proving they no longer think a certain way.


I’d very much rather forgive someone who has been convicted, rehabilitated and realised the error of his ways. Maybe I am able to forgive a bit more easily. I mean the only place which seems to bring up Tyson’s past is here or Twitter replies to AE. What does that tell you lol. 

No indication that Hogan has changed his ways; but I appreciate that it is not an easy thing to prove. Based on the strongly racist regime in America, I’d say it’s unlikely. Based on Linda Hogans views, I’d say it’s unlikely. I appreciate that they are divorced, but I’m sure that it’s not their difference in feelings about race that caused their rift. We agree to disagree, but I know who I’d rather have working for me. There’s no right or wrong, but I’d say the inability to forgive is a reason as to why a lot of people end up in prison again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I’d very much rather forgive someone who has been convicted, rehabilitated and realised the error of his ways. Maybe I am able to forgive a bit more easily. I mean the only place which seems to bring up Tyson’s past is here or Twitter replies to AE. What does that tell you lol.
> 
> No indication that Hogan has changed his ways; but I appreciate that it is not an easy thing to prove. Based on the strongly racist regime in America, I’d say it’s unlikely. Based on Linda Hogans views, I’d say it’s unlikely. I appreciate that they are divorced, but I’m sure that it’s not their difference in feelings about race that caused their rift. We agree to disagree, but I know who I’d rather have working for me. There’s no right or wrong, but I’d say the inability to forgive is a reason as to why a lot of people end up in prison again.


As I said I'm totally fine with Tyson being able to live his life, because as you said he paid his debt. And clearly seems changed for the better. 

For me Tony's statement on why Hogan's ban just ringed like hollow corporate speak, which I get, but it's hard to take serious. As someone above said Tony is on one hand saying "How can I look the black friends, employees, and athletes I know in the eye if I employ Hogan". Which is great. But then you remember "well hey you have female family, friends, employees, and athletes and you work with Tyson. So how can you look them in the eye". 

Ultimately I get it's PR and Hogan is still toxic in the wrestling community. But it's a thing of him standing up against one injustice, just highlighted his lack of consistency across the board.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> As I said I'm totally fine with Tyson being able to live his life, because as you said he paid his debt. And clearly seems changed for the better.
> 
> For me Tony's statement on why Hogan's ban just ringed like hollow corporate speak, which I get, but it's hard to take serious. As someone above said Tony is on one hand saying "How can I look the black friends, employees, and athletes I know in the eye if I employ Hogan". Which is great. But then you remember "well hey you have female family, friends, employees, and athletes and you work with Tyson. So how can you look them in the eye".
> 
> Ultimately I get it's PR and Hogan is still toxic in the wrestling community. But it's a thing of him standing up against one injustice, just highlighted a his lack of consistency across the board.


And this is where we can start talking about sex offenders becoming second class citizens and not being able to move on. Being cut from society. Major ethics and morals being discussed here Rapshep lol

Btw I don’t think this should happen to former racists either. I think rehabilitation should allow people to rejoin society. Forgiveness for me is a major thing. If Chauvin serves his time, rehabilitated, changes his ways, I would be able to forgive him for what he did to a brother.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Makes me laugh in this thread that we have a black man saying "Hey look, what Hogan said was shitty but raping someone is way worse" followed by someone else telling him that he is wrong and that he should be much more offended and riled up about it. I don't know if Optikk himself is white but it certainly reminds me of white people getting offended on behalf of black people and trying to tell them how to feel or what to think which is incredibly offensive.

We don't know Hogan's views now, he came out and apologised, many wrestlers from back in the day who are black have come out and said that Hogan never came across racist or said anything racist. Maybe he is a big closeted racist and hates black people but if that was indeed the case don't you think we would've had more than one case in his life where he was indeed racist? Even if it was just a slip or he got drunk and said something racist or his close friends knew him to be racist etc etc? 

In regards to true racists how come nobody cares about Andre The Giant who was actually known to be racist? He called Kamala the N-Word so Kamala pulled a gun on him which is the only reason why Andre stopped mocking him racially. Andre also had a run in with Bad News Brown where Andre was being so racist on a bus trip of Japan that Bad News asked the driver to stop the bus so that he and Andre could fight. Nobody EVER brings up the fact Andre was racist but every time you dare mention Hogan's name he's always called racist.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> As I said I'm totally fine with Tyson being able to live his life, because as you said he paid his debt. And clearly seems changed for the better.
> 
> For me Tony's statement on why Hogan's ban just ringed like hollow corporate speak, which I get, but it's hard to take serious. As someone above said Tony is on one hand saying "How can I look the black friends, employees, and athletes I know in the eye if I employ Hogan". Which is great. But then you remember "well hey you have female family, friends, employees, and athletes and you work with Tyson. So how can you look them in the eye".
> 
> Ultimately I get it's PR and Hogan is still toxic in the wrestling community. But it's a thing of him standing up against one injustice, just highlighted his lack of consistency across the board.


Being a racist is not a punishable offense. It's just something that is frowned upon and can get you discarded in today's society. Why not just make racism illegal then? Let the racists get punished, get "rehabilitated", pay their debt to society, and let them move on with their lives like how the sex offenders and other offenders do.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So let me get your argument straight. You're knocking a hypothetical Lesnar AEW run, on the basis of his WWE booking being done in AEW.... Man what lol.
> 
> The hype for people going from WWE to AEW is always about how they'll be used properly and free to wrestle and talk as they feel. How they'll be free to be as creative as they want. But with Brock all of a sudden he'll be beholden to suplex city and Paul Heyman repeat promos despite being free from Vince's micromanaging lol.
> 
> It's just easier to admit that Brock would draw but you don't like or want him in AEW, because this argument you're making is wild lol.


In his defense, we expected Spears, Brodie Lee, Moxley and PAC to be booked differently in AEW too, but Spears is still a joke, Lee gets to run a dumb stable, Moxley is super serious but also super "funny" and PAC still doesn't beat anyone worthwhile. So you can't blame someone for thinking AEW would book an ex-WWE wrestler the same way.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It actually just sounds like Moxley was salty Brock didn't want to do a bunch of hardcore spots with him. Not wanting to go all in on hardcore spots is not the same as being lazy.


Whenever an ex-WWE employee comes out and complains about having their ideas no listened to, they're always terrible ideas. All I'm seeing here is Moxley saying "I wanted it to be the craziest thing ever", what does that even mean? What story does it tell and why should it have to be crazy?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Because she supports black lives matter?
> Weve got a racist here.


Just for that ypu too are also banned, congrats


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm banning Cody from my backyard. No playing with the dog for him.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm banning Cody from my backyard. No playing with the dog for him.


He's gonna be devestated


----------



## DARRYLBROCKS313 (Dec 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What are you babbling about lol. I'm not saying Tyson or Hogan shouldn't be allowed to move on in life and get work. But me and you both know jail time or not what Tyson *did* was far worse than what Hogan *said*. As a black man I have no love lost for Hogan. But Tony looks phony getting on his soapbox about not approving of Hogan's past, while working with Tyson despite his past.


Lol you're black? And you taking up for hogan all throughout this thread. You're a fucking clown🤣
Fucking nerd lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DARRYLBROCKS313 said:


> Lol you're black? And you taking up for hogan all throughout this thread. You're a fucking clown[emoji1787]
> Fucking nerd lmao


I'm grown, I don't care about your opinion on shit lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DARRYLBROCKS313 said:


> Lol you're black? And you taking up for hogan all throughout this thread. You're a fucking clown🤣
> Fucking nerd lmao



Black people dont all have to think the same. I bet if wrestling had crowds if Hogan came out tomorrow plenty of black people would be cheering their ass off. Hell its well known Ric Flair dropped the N bomb freely but how many rappers have made songs about him or used his WOO in their songs?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DARRYLBROCKS313 said:


> Lol you're black? And you taking up for hogan all throughout this thread. You're a fucking clown🤣
> Fucking nerd lmao


You responded to a thread from 6 months ago, who's the clown?


----------

